# Diverting a soil stack



## fster (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi, 
I have a 4" cast iron soil stack running through a partition wall in a kitchen that's is going to be removed. That means the stack is in the way, so I plan to move it 3' into a closet. Above the kitchen ceiling is the bath, with a 3" toilet elbow running into a 3" wye(connecting the sink/bath drain) which then runs into a sanitary tee at the 4" stack, which then runs both down to the basement(through the kitchen) and up and out of the roof. My plan is to: 
1) Support the stack with riser clamps(I don't know if they're there or not already) 
2) Cut the stack above the toilet elbow sanitary tee, and remove the tee, leaving about 4" of the upper stack exposed between the joists 
3) Attach a nohub 90 degree elbow to the stack 
4) Run a 3' length of 4" nohub pipe to the elbow, splice in a 3"/4" wye, and route it towards the closet. 
5) Connect the 3" toilet elbow to the newly spliced wye, possibly using another 22.5 or 45 degree elbow(that depends on the intersection of the old cast iron and new nohub) 
6) Attach an elbow to the new pipe above the closet 
7) Insert a 9' nohub pipe vertically to the above elbow 
8) Connect a long sweep elbow at the floor back towards to original stack(which was cut at the top of the kitchen ceiling and in the basement) 
9) Run a 3' length of nohub pipe back to the original cast stack 
10) Attach an elbow to the stack 
11) Support the structure with riser clamps 
Now, does that make sense, and since the stack is still vented, am I in code compliance?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Yea your good to go!
No Sweat!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

